

Show HN: Gauntlet - the glove keyboard - jiakeliu
http://gauntletkeyboard.com/

======
glfomfn
Looks really interesting as a hardware hack, you should consider adding a
longer demo video.

I don't think that even with extended use i could type faster with this glove
than using the standard on screen keyboard, do you guys have any data on how
fast you managed to type using your glove ?

~~~
jiakeliu
We literally finished the prototype yesterday, so I can't give you a figure as
to how fast we can type on it. We laid the keys out so the most used letters
in the English alphabet are placed in easy to reach spots. But even after a
few hours of use, I'm already remembering the keymap and was able to type with
one hand without looking at the glove, which is something you can't really do
with an on screen keyboard.

I can report back later when I get more used to the glove.

------
code177
Great to see more people exploring the world of wearable interfaces. How does
it compare to existing gloves like the Peregrine? ( <http://theperegrine.com>
)

~~~
jiakeliu
With Google's Project Glass, we are even more inspired to finish Gauntlet. One
problem I see with Project Glass is complex input such as typing when voice is
not an option. That's when a wearable keyboard interface could come in handy
(no pun intended).

The Peregrine actually only has an USB interface, so you are essentially
tethered to your computer and cannot use it with your phone\tablet or anything
else. It is marketed as a gaming device, which limits the amount of possible
inputs. I don't think you can replicate the entire keyboard with the
Peregrine, which GAUNTLET could easily do. My hope is to have the comercial
version (if pursued) of GAUNTLET to look as aesthetic as, if not better than,
the Peregrine.

------
jonursenbach
Would love to participate in a Kickstarter or something for this.

~~~
jiakeliu
Since our design uses really inexpensive parts (resistor arrays) to solve a
relatively complex problem, we don't need that much funding, so I'm not sure
if Kickstarter would be necessary. Although I'm not entirely familiar with
Kickstarter. Are there any other benefits besides the money?

------
jiakeliu
Haven't seen a bunch of hardware hacks on HN, so I figured I would share our
project!

~~~
huhtenberg
Got a video of the glove in action? It's hard to understand how it works
(though I can guess).

~~~
lunaru
The main image is actually a video that you can watch. It seems to work by
pinching your thumbs against various parts of your other fingers.

